# Construction resumes at WKRON-N



## gregb (Feb 2, 2011)

On Monday work crews started moving dirt around at the construction site for the third phase of the Westin Ka'anapali Resort.  When I asked a few of the staff, they knew nothing about it.  

Construction crews fired up their bulldozers and started pushing dirt around.  They appear to be moving the big pile of dirt along the North East side of the property to level it off.  It looks like they are preparing a level area to pour footings and foundations.  It appears it will be a building that parallels the big development to the North.  

The previously poured foundation is still in place.  I will try to post a photo when I get more time.

Greg


----------



## jnsywg (Feb 2, 2011)

I noticed some people including surveyors over there last week.



gregb said:


> On Monday work crews started moving dirt around at the construction site for the third phase of the Westin Ka'anapali Resort.  When I asked a few of the staff, they knew nothing about it.
> 
> Construction crews fired up their bulldozers and started pushing dirt around.  They appear to be moving the big pile of dirt along the North East side of the property to level it off.  It looks like they are preparing a level area to pour footings and foundations.  It appears it will be a building that parallels the big development to the North.
> 
> ...


----------



## bastroum (Feb 2, 2011)

I believe that parcel was going to be a park. Hard to believe they got financing to build more timeshares.


----------



## oneohana (Feb 2, 2011)

They may be doing stuff to keep the permit going.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 2, 2011)

bastroum said:


> I believe that parcel was going to be a park. Hard to believe they got financing to build more timeshares.



What are you basing this on?


----------



## LisaRex (Feb 2, 2011)

I doubt we'll see any real progress on WKORV-N-N for quite awhile. I haven't read of any resolution to their building permit glitch.


----------



## PamMo (Feb 2, 2011)

Which parcel of land is the newest phase going to built on? Is it on the other side of the swale (drainage area) north of WKORVN?


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 2, 2011)

I will post the map when I get home, but I believe the drainage area is on the other side of WKORV-NN.


----------



## PamMo (Feb 2, 2011)

Denise, I can't believe the vast store of knowledge you have - you are amazing! I actually looked up and saw a map you had posted on WKORVN-N (or WKORV-FN). And the artist renderings of the suites - nice!

When we were there last year, we walked north from WKORV. There's WKORVN, then the drainage area, then a greenbelt beyond the drainage area, and then a large construction area with privacy fencing around it. We looked in the holes in the fence, but could see nothing going on - just an empty pit and some footings. We're wondering if that is the site of WKORVN-N?


----------



## MommaBear (Feb 2, 2011)

I was told at my owner's update that Starwood was never going to be able to develop that property, as the county was now requiring that they be self suficient with their own water desalinization and power plant. All units would have to be dedicated 2 bedroooms, no lock offs, so that it was not economically feasible. Now, whether this was salesman speak or things have changed, or if this is going to be the park the salesman talked about, I cannot say!


----------



## Fredm (Feb 2, 2011)

FN was originally proposed (and approved) without lockout units.
2 and 3 bedrooms.

I suspect the current site activity is to maintain the entitlement.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 2, 2011)

After looking at my map, and the old threads, it does appear that Phase III is beyond the drainage area/green belt.


----------



## gregb (Feb 2, 2011)

Well I am here and looking at it from my Lanai in Building 8.  Yes, the sequence is WKOR, WKORN, drainage easment, Park, New Construction.  Yes it is the area behind the green fence.  

Today they spent all day leveling the area on the north side of the construction site.  Since they didn't finish, it looks like they will be at it again tomorrow.  Too bad, since it is a bit noisy while they work.  We really noticed the difference when they quite at 4:30pm.

Information I received about it, a year or so ago, was that lockouts would not be allowed.  And the construction had to be "Green".  So they were planning to generate their own electricity (I don't know how, but co-generation is being used in the North section) and manage their own water.

Anyway, it has been a real constuction project for the last two days, not just a caretaking operation.  With the economy supposedly picking up, and no inventory to speak of to sell in Hawaii, they need to find something to sell with the Hawaii sales force.

I thought I heard that they had resolved the zoning issue, but I could be wrong.

Greg


----------



## gregb (Feb 2, 2011)

By the way, does anyone have a good name to use to refer to it.  WKORN-N seems rather awkward. How about WKOR-3? 

Fred, you referenced "FN" in your post.  Can you share what that means?

Greg


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 2, 2011)

FN = Far North

It has a real name - Nanea, but I think they need to come up with a sequence of 3 names that make sense.  WKORV, WKROV-N, and Nanea does not flow.

Here is a link to the info. and pictures from 2008 (resort layout, artist's renderings, floorplans, etc.) - http://denisetravels.webs.com/newwkorvnnnanea.htm


----------



## Henry M. (Feb 2, 2011)

gregb said:


> Well I am here and looking at it from my Lanai in Building 8.



I'm in 8310!

There certainly is a lot of activity up north.


----------



## gregb (Feb 2, 2011)

We are in 8509 and couldn't agree more.  Boy did we notice the difference when they quit at 4:30pm.




emuyshondt said:


> I'm in 8310!
> 
> There certainly is a lot of activity up north.


----------



## gregb (Feb 3, 2011)

Denise,  Thanks for the link to your page, and hosting the info.  I had not seen that before and find it interesting.  I will have to try to envision how the work they are doing now lays out against the building footprint from your web page.

Greg


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 3, 2011)

Greg - It will be really interesting to see if that's still the plan.


----------



## work2travel (Feb 3, 2011)

*Building permit issue appeal resolved?????*

Posted on: Monday, November 16, 2009 
West Maui resort plan in limbo over unclear rules 


By HARRY EAGAR
Maui News



WAILUKU — Ordinarily, once a developer gets a special management area permit, the rest of the path to construction is routine. But SVO Pacific Inc., the developer of the Westin Kaanapali Ocean Resort and Westin Kaanapali Ocean Resort North at North Beach, has had its SMA permit since March 2008 for a nearly identical third resort next to the other two, but it has not been able to get building permits.

To be precise, it cannot get any more building permits, although it has gotten some to do $20 million worth of site and foundation work.

In September, the developer filed its case with the Board of Variances and Appeals, appealing the county public works director's refusal to accept its application for building permits on the property, although its attorney, John Rapacz, believes that Mayor Charmaine Tavares could "tell the director to sign the permit."

Last week, Tavares did not address the question of whether she had the power to instruct Public Works Director Milton Arakawa to accept the permit application and move the project review forward, but did say she would support legislation to resolve once and for all the legal ambiguity that seems to be causing the holdup.

"We have a bill introduced to clarify what applies to what, so folks are in line with interpretations," she said.

Meanwhile, a project with financing in place - a project that developer SVO said would create 400 construction jobs and 440 permanent jobs after completion - is stalled. Rapacz said several other large projects also are being held up by a disagreement among county officials over how to interpret Titles 18 and 19 of the Maui County Code, which deal with subdivision and zoning laws, respectively.

That disagreement revolves around developments whose various governmental authorizations do not conform to one another - in particular, when there is more than one community plan designation on a single lot. In the case of the proposed 390-room Kaanapali Ocean Resort 3, the lot is zoned H-M hotel, but in the community plan it is split between hotel and open space.

The Planning Department and Maui Planning Commission did not see that as a reason to stop the project and approved the SMA. But the Department of Public Works said it cannot even accept an application for subdivision while there are two community plan designations on the land and asked developer SVO to resolve the issue.

Arakawa said he had not yet read SVO's appeal and did not want to comment on it. However, he did provide a PowerPoint presentation he made to the Maui, Molokai and Lanai planning commissions explaining how the issue arises.

The need to resolve a divided community plan designation - a situation labeled "consistency and conformance" - apparently hasn't always been an issue for county officials.

According to developer SVO's appeal, the exact same situation existed on the land under the first two Kaanapali Ocean Resort properties, and public works officials issued building permits for those projects in 2002 and 2005.

And Rapacz said officials with SVO met with the Department of Public Works to discuss the project before they bought the lot for Kaanapali Ocean Resort 3, and the "consistency and conformance" issue was never brought up.

There is no question that a property owner has to have a community plan designation that allows urban development in order to get urban zoning (in this case, hotel).

Furthermore, to subdivide, the owner has to comply with all the various levels of land regulation.

But those laws shouldn't make any practical difference for the new Kaanapali Ocean Resort project, said Rapacz, because the developer has no intention to build on any land labeled open space in the community plan. The project plans to use the property's open space for a shoreline setback, a drainage swale and a buffer area along Honoapiilani Highway.

In other words, everything SVO is proposing to do on land designated "hotel" in the community plan is consistent with that designation, and everything it is planning to do in the area designated "open space" is consistent with that designation.

The developer's appeal disagrees with Arakawa's interpretation.

"Section 18.04.030 says nothing about requiring conformity or consistency between or among the enumerated plans and laws themselves," says the appeal. Instead, it says, the requirement is that "the proposed subdivision conforms to and is consistent with each of the specified plans and laws."

Developer SVO said it's not trying to do anything on the ground that the law was designed to prohibit.

"At no time in connection with KOR and KORN did (the Department of Public Works) ever raise the problem of non-compliance with Section 18.04.030," says the appeal, even though the three lots have identical zoning and community plan designations.

The conflicts between Titles 18 and 19 in the Maui County Code, "have got it a little messed up," said Tavares. "We are going to try to make legislation so things don't clash with each other."

She acknowledged that there are other properties that could face the same hangup and said she is concerned about the loss of jobs the work would create.

"That is why we are trying to rush this bill through the County Council. . . . It has gone through the planning commission already."

The bill is now pending before the Maui County Council.

The difficulty with waiting for legislation to be passed, said Rapacz, is two-fold. One, it will take time. Two, he's not sure the council will want to "fix" what he regards as a problem, because left unfixed, it will give the council a chance to "review any development that may have this issue," whereas in the usual case, the council does not get to review (and impose conditions on) projects that do not need rezoning.

Even going to the BVA does not address the time issue.

"We advised those folks to file with the BVA whatever happens first," said Tavares. "We want these projects to move."

The board is expected to take up SVO's appeal at its Dec. 10 meeting.

However, said Rapacz, an appeal to the BVA is a contested case, and those often take a long time. Moreover, he is concerned that a question will arise about whether the Corporation Counsel will be able to represent the board if there is (as seems possible) an appeal to Circuit Court, which might create more delays while the council has to decide whether to hire outside legal advisers.

All the while, the meter will be running on SVO's sunk costs, which the appeal says already have reached $100 million.

More Maui News at www.mauinews.com.


----------



## RichardL (Feb 3, 2011)

*I don't think so*

I was at the Westin over Christmas and I asked my Westin Rep on an owner's update about phase three, and I was told clearly that no permit has been obtained nor will Maui allow a third phase under their strict requirements.  I therefore submit any work observed is maintenance and not a third phase.  In fact I asked about the open space and was told although it looks large it is not large enough and the cost to build a new phase is too prohibitive.  My experience is it is easy to exchange into the Westin Maui so I do not believe that it is nearly sold out.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 3, 2011)

The Maui resorts are sold out and have been for quite some time - the ability to exchange in has nothing to do with that.


----------



## gregb (Feb 3, 2011)

Comparing the work being done with the building footprint on Denise's page, they are working on the North wing of the building, the one nearest to the Honua Kai development.  Believe me, it is not just maintanence.  They have survey poles and are leveling the area to fit the footprint of the building.  

Also, the foundation that was previously poured appears to be the center section of the new building.

Greg


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 3, 2011)

gregb said:


> Comparing the work being done with the building footprint on Denise's page, they are working on the North wing of the building, the one nearest to the Honua Kai development.  Believe me, it is not just maintanence.  They have survey poles and are leveling the area to fit the footprint of the building.
> 
> Also, the foundation that was previously poured appears to be the center section of the new building.
> 
> Greg



Amazing - can you ask anyone in authority about it - like the resort manager?


----------



## LisaRex (Feb 3, 2011)

They had planned to self-finance the project, so money wasn't the issue.  The issue was that Maui had pulled its approval for the building permit.

"Site and infrastructure work at the 390-unit Westin Nanea Ocean Resort Villas already has started, but the vertical construction has been delayed indefinitely, Matheson said. According to PBN research, the building permit value of the project was $304.5 million and construction was to have been completed in March 2012.

Starwood is self-financing the 26.7-acre project, Matheson said."

http://developerimplode.com/Starwood-Marriott-Kauai-11-21-08.html

If I'm reading their 4th qtr statement correctly, SVO only anticipates adding 120 units to their existing portfolio. (Page 17)

http://phx.corporate-ir.net/External.File?item=UGFyZW50SUQ9ODAwNjJ8Q2hpbGRJRD0tMXxUeXBlPTM=&t=1


----------



## LisaRex (Feb 3, 2011)

Meanwhile, back at the ranch, Gov. Abercrombie is trying to really stick it to Hawaii timeshare owners.  

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1055724&postcount=27

We WKORV-N owners are looking at a $333 TAT (150% of MFs x 9.25%) in addition to our $500+ property tax bill. 

Yippee!


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 3, 2011)

I have received information from a reliable source that Starwood is just doing work at WKORV-FN to keep their permits active.


----------



## gregb (Feb 4, 2011)

Denise, That may be.  But it sure looks like a lot of expensive work to just keep the permit active.  IF that was all they wanted, I would think they would only do a minimal activity.  But as I have said, it appears they are filling and leveling part of the property to get it ready to pour a foundation for the Northern wing of the new building.  Given their progress, it looks like they should be done moving dirt around by the end of next week.

I will keep an eye on it for the next week while we are here.  Someone else will have to follow-up after that.

Greg



DeniseM said:


> I have received information from a reliable source that Starwood is just doing work at WKORV-FN to keep their permits active.


----------



## SDKath (Feb 4, 2011)

I believe to keep permits active, you have to get to the next "stage" of construction by a certain time point.  So it may very well be real construction.  It just means they may get to the next step (pour some foundation) and then stop for a few years....  Someone correct me if this is wrong but we had this sort of discussion come up on a timeshare in Santa Barbara a few years back (that never did get built and is still in the foundation "phase").

Katherine


----------



## Fredm (Feb 4, 2011)

SDKath said:


> I believe to keep permits active, you have to get to the next "stage" of construction by a certain time point.  So it may very well be real construction.  It just means they may get to the next step (pour some foundation) and then stop for a few years....  Someone correct me if this is wrong but we had this sort of discussion come up on a timeshare in Santa Barbara a few years back (that never did get built and is still in the foundation "phase").
> 
> Katherine



You are correct.

The builder must proceed to the next step requiring a building inspection.


----------



## gregb (Feb 4, 2011)

One other item that may affect this is that at the last election, the Maui County Council (or whatever their official name is) was swept out of office and a new group of folks elected.  It is said that the new council has a better understanding of the jobs that the resorts provide to the county and it is expected that they will have a more favorable position to the resort's requirements.  So we will have to see how that plays out.

It was also said that the resort and the county have come to a meeting of the minds about the "value" of the resort.  While the assessment will not return to what is was before 2008, it will be significantly less that what was proposed for 2009.  So the taxes portion of the maintanence fee should go down.

Now how much of that the govenor will take back with his new assessment.

Greg


----------



## gregb (Feb 4, 2011)

Here is a link to a YouTube video I just posted showing the construction going on right now at the Nanea resort.  Only time will tell if it is just to keep the permit active, or if they are really starting up again.

Not sure if I am doing this right to add a video.  If not here is the URL:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqX9kXYu9Yk

Greg


----------



## LisaRex (Feb 4, 2011)

You crack me up, Greg. The video worked great.  It certainly SOUNDS like construction!!

I know you're doing investigative reporting and all, but would it have _killed _you to pan over to the ocean?


----------



## gregb (Feb 5, 2011)

Ocean? Ocean?  Did someone say something about an Ocean?  I can't hear you over the din of the backup beepers and bull dozers.     OK, I will try to take a shot and post it so that those of you caught in the storm can dream of Maui.

Greg



LisaRex said:


> You crack me up, Greg. The video worked great.  It certainly SOUNDS like construction!!
> 
> I know you're doing investigative reporting and all, but would it have _killed _you to pan over to the ocean?


----------



## gregb (Feb 5, 2011)

LisaRex,

Just for you, here is the beach.  :whoopie: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C3EevhNeqgA

Greg


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 5, 2011)

Greg (or anyone) we haven't been to Maui for awhile - what's the name of the resort just past the FN construction site?  Are those the condos where Duke's is located?


----------



## MommaBear (Feb 5, 2011)

Thank you Greg! That will have to hold me until October 1st. I hope whatever phase of construction they are doing is done by then.


----------



## Henry M. (Feb 5, 2011)

Denise,

The resort name is Honua Kai. Yes, Duke's is located there, though they are not directly affiliated with the resort. 

Henry


----------



## LisaRex (Feb 5, 2011)

gregb said:


> LisaRex, Just for you, here is the beach.  :whoopie:



Boy, did I need that on a snowy Ohio day.  Thanks, Greg.  Wish I was there!!

Enjoy the rest of your week. Hope the bulldozers quiet down soon.


----------



## gregb (Feb 5, 2011)

It is all quiet on the Northern front today, Saturday.  I didn't realize how much noise the earth moving equipment added, until I was sitting on the lanai when they quit at 4:30pm.  Boy what a difference.  It appears they are not working on Saturday or Sunday, so we get a little respite.  We move into a one bedroom on Sunday.  Don't know if it will be on the north side.

LisaRex,  I tried to get a whale video, but they are not cooperating this morning.  So I settled for just the ocean.  Glad you appreciate it.

Greg


----------



## Fredm (Feb 5, 2011)

emuyshondt said:


> Denise,
> 
> The resort name is Honua Kai. Yes, Duke's is located there, though they are not directly affiliated with the resort.
> 
> Henry



Lisa posted this link for Honua Kai last week.

This is the HonuaKaiMaui website. Attractive rental rates now in effect. 35%-50% off, plus 5th night free.


----------



## LisaRex (Feb 5, 2011)

I love Honua Kai. I wish ten of us would have gotten smart and put in the money we paid for our TSs to own 1/10 of a condo.  It probably would have been cheaper in the long run!


----------



## Fredm (Feb 5, 2011)

LisaRex said:


> I love Honua Kai. I wish ten of us would have gotten smart and put in the money we paid for our TSs to own 1/10 of a condo.  It probably would have been cheaper in the long run!



Even in the short run.

10 shares. 4 weeks per share. Rent 12 weeks to cover m/f's (almost).


----------



## YYJMSP (Feb 5, 2011)

Fredm said:


> Even in the short run.
> 
> 10 shares. 4 weeks per share. Rent 12 weeks to cover m/f's (almost).



Friends bought a unit there recently, but I'm not sure about how good it would be from a rental point-of-view.

They said (might have to take this with a grain of salt) $800K up-front, plus another $30K/yr for property taxes, plus $1K/month for resort fees?


----------



## YYJMSP (Feb 5, 2011)

LisaRex said:


> Meanwhile, back at the ranch, Gov. Abercrombie is trying to really stick it to Hawaii timeshare owners.
> 
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1055724&postcount=27
> 
> ...



I see the text from the speech says _"we need to ensure that our visitor industry is sustainable by bringing the impact fees paid by the increasing number of timeshare owners into alignment with hotel room occupants who pay the transient accommodations tax"._

Don't we already pay the "transient accommodations tax" as the $15/day (or whatever it was, I don't recall the exact amount) at check-out?


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 5, 2011)

Yes - TAT is around $10  per day on a 2 bdm.


----------



## Westin5Star (Feb 6, 2011)

LisaRex said:


> I love Honua Kai. I wish ten of us would have gotten smart and put in the money we paid for our TSs to own 1/10 of a condo.  It probably would have been cheaper in the long run!



I have followed Honua Kai since before the first phase broke gound and we are much better off having not bought then (unless we had bought 20-30 SVO weeks instead).  All we need to do is sell the SVO weeks we own now and buy Honua Kai now to be better off.  

The prices at Honua Kai on the units that I have been following have dropped by well over 50%.  I have been watching one that was almost $4M that is now about $1.7M on the resale market.  We would have saved that $2.3M by not buying then so the Starwood weeks we purchased were not all that bad.

OK so we need 10 owners.  Lisa you can count me in as one of the 10.  Honua Kai is very nice!


----------



## LisaRex (Feb 6, 2011)

Westin5Star said:


> OK so we need 10 owners.  Lisa you can count me in as one of the 10.  Honua Kai is very nice!



2 down, 8 to go!


----------



## gregb (Feb 8, 2011)

Our second week is also in building 8, unit 8514, so we look out onto the FN or Nanea property again.  And yes, they are still moving dirt around.  They have whitteled the big mound of dirt down and spread it around where the north wing will be.  Not sure how long they weill be at it, but it looks like they have several more days work before all the dirt is moved.

Greg


----------



## gregb (Feb 10, 2011)

It is Thursday now.  Yesterday they finished moving the big pile of dirt on the North East side.  I hoped that would be the end of it, but no.  Today they started moving the other big dirt pile on the south East side to continue filling the location of the North wing.  So far, it appears they have raised that area about 10 feet or so.  

I will try to remember take a photo on Friday, after they quit and post it.

Greg


----------



## nelsonsjavaheads (Feb 10, 2011)

Greg

We are right underneath you--8414--at least until tomorrow when we move.  Stop down for an adult beverage if you want.  We can enjoy hte peace and quiet together!!!

They sure  have been playing a lot this week.  I wonder if they are trying to make the first floor above the trees so that every room  can look directly  at the whales.      We  are blocked out with our 4th floor room.

Eric


----------



## tomandrobin (Feb 11, 2011)

Fredm said:


> Lisa posted this link for Honua Kai last week.
> 
> This is the HonuaKaiMaui website. Attractive rental rates now in effect. 35%-50% off, plus 5th night free.



Very nice!!!!

I could force my self to spend a few weeks a year there.


----------



## jarta (Feb 11, 2011)

I pulled up a reservation for a 2-br (2 adults, 2 kids) for March 5-March 12 (1 week) at Honua Kai and here's the cost that came up:

"Average Night: $487.71  Total Nights: *$3414.00*
5TH NIGHT FREE 2 BEDROOM PARTIAL OCEAN VIEW 
These suites offer limited views of the ocean from the lanai (balcony) ...

A daily resort fee of $25/day and applicable taxes will apply"

Full ocean view rents for more.  Honua Kai certainly looks nice.  A bargain compared to owning at WKORV and WKORV-N and paying the annual MF (2011 MF for 2-br at WKORV-N = $*2314.43*; WKORV less)?   ...   eom


----------



## Fredm (Feb 11, 2011)

jarta said:


> I pulled up a reservation for a 2-br (2 adults, 2 kids) for March 5-March 12 (1 week) at Honua Kai and here's the cost that came up:
> 
> "Average Night: $487.71  Total Nights: *$3414.00*
> 5TH NIGHT FREE 2 BEDROOM PARTIAL OCEAN VIEW
> ...



Not a bargain compared to owning a week, if one would repeat weekly every year.
But a reasonable alternative for the occasional 5 night stay (as part of a 10 - 15 day multiple island visit).


----------



## DavidnRobin (Feb 11, 2011)

iirc - WKORV MFs are higher than WKORVN for the premium villas. The Dlx 2Bd LOs most certainly are - by >$500


----------



## work2travel (Feb 11, 2011)

HonuaKai rental rates for a 2br are more than $5,000 for oceanview units during summer months!!! Double the MFs for a WKORVN - OF.


----------



## gregb (Feb 12, 2011)

work2travel said:


> HonuaKai rental rates for a 2br are more than $5,000 for oceanview units during summer months!!! Double the MFs for a WKORVN - OF.



And if you think that is high, take a look at what they charge as MF.  If I remember correctly, they run something like $1600 to $3500 PER MONTH.  And that is while the developer is still trying to sell the units.  Imagine what they will be once they have to reflect the real cost of operating the resort.

Greg


----------



## gregb (Feb 12, 2011)

It is Saturday, Feb 12, 2011 and the earth moving equipment is silent today.  Last Wednesday they finished moving their big pile of dirt onto the site of the north wing of the new building, Nanea.  But guess what, they have another big pile of dirt they started moving on Thursday.  So it looks like they have at least one more week of moving dirt ahead of them.

The effect so far has been to raise the level of what would be the foundation of the north wing by 10 to 15 feet above the rest of the lot.  The leveled area is now about as tall as the construction fence surrounding the area, which is at least 11 feet tall, maybe more.  Maybe they are planning ahead for global warming sea level rise.  

Greg


----------



## gregb (Feb 12, 2011)

To see what has been going on at the Nanea construction site, here are some pictures I have taken over the last two weeks.  They started moving dirt on Monday, Jan 31.  At that time, the north side of the lot was the same level as the rest of the lot.  Unfortunately I didn't take a picture until Wednesday, Feb 2, after they had been moving dirt for 2 1/2 days.

Here is what it looked like on Feb. 2.  Notice the truck in front of the pile for scale.





Here is what it looked like on Feb. 10.  Notice how the leveled area is now well above the water truck.






And finally, here is what it looks like today, Feb 12, 2011.  Compare it to the first photo and you can see they have raised the foundation level by more than 10 feet.






Since we leave on Sunday, someone else will have to let us know what is happening at Nanea.

Greg


----------

